# Aspiration Pneumonia dosage help



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

My early kid is an enthusiastic sucker, but it turns out he's not so great at it. So he's showing some pneumonia now - no fever, no symptoms other than increased respiration, a little coughing and some gurgly/liquidy breath sound. He is currently on 1/2 cc BoSe per day and has been since his birth 2/22.

For treatment I see Chlorpheniramine maleate 4mg tablets/benadryl, banamine, & BoSe, but I don't see dosages/ protocol for neonates. I have these on hand. What is proper dose of antihistamine/banamine?


Also, in the future, is this a kid (born at day 140) that I should have tube fed for the 1st few feedings, even though he sucked?

Thanks!

jc


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I have never tubed a kid in all my years so can't answer that question. I have used an antihistamine and naxel on this type of kid and used the kids (human)dose and a teeny tinny tad 1/16 cc of banamine


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

he doesn't seem to have any sign of infection - very active, normal temp, big appetite.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Look at his pallet really well, there can be a reason to why he is aspirating. I use tylan 50 in a single dosage of 1/2 cc for a kid like this, and don't use further antibiotics unless a fever starts.

Banamine isn't something you continue with in kids...refresh my memory why you are? If you want to use an antihistimine to dry this up than simply use benedryl, use the kids dosage, dosed down...I am just so the less is more camp with kids. If he doesn't have any sign of infection than I would just leave him be and watch him, take his temp and give him a good scruffing up after meals to cough up anything he aspriates from being greedy. Vicki


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't used the banamine on him - just 1/2 cc BoSe for the last few days because he was early and wobbly.

i have tylan - used it a couple of times on chickens. if i remember right, it does a little damage in the place where you inject (at least it does on a chicken). is this given IM in goats as well? 

i just want to nip this early, rather than have it take a bad turn, if possible. he sounds like a croupy baby when he coughs.

thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No I give it subq, babies have no muscle mass to give OTC IM. Vicki


----------

